# Paris Hilton - Goes full Barbie in a pink Moschino Outfit with her Fiance Chris Zylka at LAX (Los Angeles, 02.08.2018) 16x HQ/UHQ



## Mike150486 (3 Aug. 2018)

​


----------



## Cille (4 Aug. 2018)

Vielen Dank für Paris!!! :thumbup:


----------



## froitfeld (5 Aug. 2018)

so perfect, thanx


----------



## feimo9 (8 Sep. 2018)

Nice post. Thank you.


----------



## nasefgh (21 Okt. 2018)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------

